# Coding help please - CPT code



## jjpool (Apr 21, 2010)

I was wondering if someone could help me with a CPT code. The doctor is going to do a repair of a enterovaginal fistula. I cannot for the life of me figure out the correct code for this. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## mjewett (Apr 21, 2010)

Take a peak at code section 57300-57308


----------



## jjpool (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I thought of 57305 but that is rectovaginal and not enterovaginal. It is actually located at the vaginal cuff and coming from the intestine. This is what has me so confused.


----------



## mjewett (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh good point, I guess I didn't read it right first time through.   In that case... I'm not sure. Maybe go unlisted and compare the RVU's to the 57305.


----------

